# Decking Oil



## llangatwgnedd (17 Sep 2003)

Hi, all
At the moment Im laying Decking and I want it a bit greener
than what it is.

Can anyone recommend a brand that does Decking oil in Green as
I only have seen it in amber or clear?

The firm that I bought the Decking says to use the End Seal as a
colour, but that works out at £8 a litre.

Is end seal any good as a Decking Oil?

Looking forward to your replies.


Llangatwg....

doh.. It does not check spelling in Welsh


----------

